# GT Transeo repairs



## r80 (7 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone, I recently flipped over my Transeo 3.0, and bent the seat about 45 degrees, and the right grip is mashed up. However it seems that GT Bikes only make those parts for the bike, and not individually. 

Any suggestions on what I should do? GT bikes haven't replied to my e-mail, and the nearest dealer is about 200 miles away and the other side of a sea.

Thanks,

r80


----------



## black'n'yellow (7 Jun 2012)

saddles and grips are widely available from bike shops.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jun 2012)

+1. Any modern seat design, and any flat bar grips will be suitable. If you have bent the seat post then whip it out, a lot of posts have their size stamped on the bottom portion of the post, eg: 27.2mm. Just find another the same size and you'll be sorted.

Or, if you're not confident in fettling it yourself just take it to you LBS and they'll have no problem getting it fixed up.


----------



## r80 (7 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I'm more after identical or nearly identical parts to make it look a bit nicer, but generic parts are always a fall back.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jun 2012)

Don't just replace, upgrade!


----------

